# Silly Sleeping Position Thread...



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

*Silly Sleeping Positions...*

Was just having a look at my leo and noticed he sleeps in some silly positions. One of his hands was behind his back like he was being handcuffed :2thumb:

Can't get a pic just yet as he's in his moist hide, but thought this would be interesting and funny... :lol2:


So post pics/stories of your lizards sleeping in silly positions/places, or just doing silly things. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

My crestie has slept between two plant stems before. He was in "I" shape doing the splits holding onto both stems!


----------



## geckochick (Aug 29, 2012)

This is my Crestie Ninja having a snooze. Seriously, how can THAT be comfortable?!


----------



## lupi lou (Mar 24, 2013)

My little Leo Jeff:









Of all his hides he opted to sleep under his log


----------



## TillyStar (Aug 16, 2013)

Hehe, what an excellent thread! Ralph is constantly finding new places and ways to sleep. One favourite is all legs folded backwards (front ones slightly upwards, handcuff-style as you described) and him flat on the floor, first time i saw it i thought he was dead!!! yesterday he got right in the 'seam' between the slate substrate and the wall/viv floor where the thermostat and thermometer wires are, and he was lying on them chilling out. it looked very uncomfortable to me! oddball.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

my crestie is getting quite sensible now, sorry no pics but when I first got him he would someone manage to sleep on the viv glass but always have a leaf under his head for a pillow, once he mustn't have been able to do it so he turned his head away from the glass and rested his head on a leaf at a 90% to the rest of him, maybe more :flrt: then weird, now he sleeps quite normally, he always seems to make sure his tail has a resting place too.

Have to link this, the crestie doesn't look in good shape, I think the poster says it's a rescue thought but it is weird.

crested gecko sleeping funny - YouTube


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Another weird one.

When I first got my leo he used to sleep with his head on the thermometer probe like it was a pillow.

Either that, or his butt on the therm probe, which actually once made the temperature reading raise by a degree or two :lol2:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

KingRedbeardI said:


> Another weird one.
> 
> When I first got my leo he used to sleep with his head on the thermometer probe like it was a pillow.
> 
> Either that, or his butt on the therm probe, which actually once made the temperature reading raise by a degree or two :lol2:


he was probably trying to tell you to turn the heat up by blowing air on it from both ends to cool the probe down:lol2:


----------



## laksomeister (Dec 14, 2012)

I got a couple of Rufus! 

Hugging his log









Standing up against a rock









Stretching out









And my favourite, jamming his head into the vent!


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

one of my leo's sleeps with her feet upside down ,so her toes are up in the air ,first time i saw it i though she had kicked the bucket


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Hahaha that last one of Rufus is amazing!

Little Pea slept like this the other day

Security Guard Pea!


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Robynleanne said:


> Hahaha that last one of Rufus is amazing!
> 
> Little Pea slept like this the other day
> 
> ...



wow little pea loves her UV!


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> wow little pea loves her UV!


Come on then, where does yours sleep? Mine has become quite boring and set up shop in the bamboo.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Come on then, where does yours sleep? Mine has become quite boring and set up shop in the bamboo.


I've noticed if I leave the heat turned up at night he will sleep in his cork bark tube on the floor of the viv, the first few nights I had him he would sleep on the side glass with a leaf sandwiched between his head and the glass, he did this each night.

Now it's either has tube or in the corner right next to the heat if the heat was off/low during the night, here a pic I posted before, he may stay they all day or move for the last couple of hours, no funny sleeping positions apart from the leaf thing, he is all for his comfort not featuring on a funny sleeping thread :lol2:

You can't see him, he is right in the corner at the top







[/URL]


----------



## WinnieeMvP (Feb 4, 2013)

I also thought she was brown bread when I first saw this.


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

WinnieeMvP said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> I also thought she was brown bread when I first saw this.


Brilliant :2thumb:



awh said:


> one of my leo's sleeps with her feet upside down ,so her toes are up in the air ,first time i saw it i though she had kicked the bucket


Need to see a pic of that! :lol2:



laksomeister said:


> I got a couple of Rufus!
> 
> Hugging his log
> image
> ...


Those last two are my favourite, Haha!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Thought she was stuck at first, was just having a snooze.





The usual position:


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

vgorst said:


> Thought she was stuck at first, was just having a snooze.
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/vgorst/Gimme/2013-04-08030725_zpse6f23573-1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/vgorst/Gimme/2012-10-20001033.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


Hahaha I love it :2thumb:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Bane likes to sleep like this, with his feet tucked under his front legs and half leaning on them (Sorry for the poor image quality)








It really doesn't look comfy, but he seems happy enough:lol2:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Bane likes to sleep like this, with his feet tucked under his front legs and half leaning on them (Sorry for the poor image quality)
> image
> It really doesn't look comfy, but he seems happy enough:lol2:


I like what I see of his home.

That does look uncomfortable :gasp:


----------



## Shaz1 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is Merly my Moroccan Uromastyx, he went through a phase of sleeping like this and on one occasion fell flat on his back and slept through it :gasp:









and here he is curled up like a cat :flrt:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

I always love it when reptiles hide with just their head out of view, its almost as if they're thinking "haha, they'll never find me here".

I find snakes tend to do it a little more often than lizards, but both parties are deffo guilty!


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Shaz1 said:


> This is Merly my Moroccan Uromastyx, he went through a phase of sleeping like this and on one occasion fell flat on his back and slept through it :gasp:
> [URL=http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y395/Sharystal/CIMG0481_zpsfdc8498a.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]
> 
> and here he is curled up like a cat :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y395/Sharystal/CIMG0445_zps22acfd16.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


I love his tail!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Luna...


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> I like what I see of his home.
> 
> That does look uncomfortable :gasp:


I've just posted a picture of his full set up on the Leopard Gecko thread if you'd like to see it


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

KingRedbeardI said:


> Another weird one.
> 
> When I first got my leo he used to sleep with his head on the thermometer probe like it was a pillow.
> 
> Either that, or his butt on the therm probe, which actually once made the temperature reading raise by a degree or two :lol2:


Just noticed Bane sleeping on his thermostat probe, maybe they're comfier than they look?


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

My Rankin Myles sleeps like this a fair bit......Must hurt his neck  (btw, he knocked that probe wire of his log, it's not hanging there all the time)









Usually my beardie Bane likes to sleep with his head in my hand.









Ahhhhh, the joys.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Hahaha, I never expected so many funny pictures :2thumb:


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Sousuke and Kyoko right now...


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Kimora said:


> Sousuke and Kyoko right now...
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/photo11.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/photo12.jpg]image[/URL]


Think I have a new favourite :roll2:


----------



## Fry (Jul 9, 2012)

TheGuvnor said:


> My Rankin Myles sleeps like this a fair bit......Must hurt his neck  (btw, he knocked that probe wire of his log, it's not hanging there all the time)
> image


This is what one of mine was sleeping like for the first week or so I had her haha. She hasnt done it since though... sleeps 'normal' now. :lol2:


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just have to say this is one of the best threads yet.


----------



## Laureneve (Sep 5, 2013)

I love this thread - why I love reptiles that can be so quirky 
With my beardie its the bit before she goes to sleep when she lies down but still is partially digging with one foot and looks up to me to say "yeah and what?"


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is an old pic but still...

She was unimpressed I woke her taking a photo. Strange creature! :lol2:


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Got one of my newbie, Disabled Dave. Not fab quality pic but he still looks cute as a button


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Piranha72 said:


> This is an old pic but still...
> 
> She was unimpressed I woke her taking a photo. Strange creature! :lol2:
> 
> image


My leo goes bendy like that when he's in shed, rubbing all over whatever he can find. Never knew they were so flexible :lol2:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Pi has decided the best way to sleep is with his face buried under a big pile of moss:lol2:


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

KingRedbeardI said:


> My leo goes bendy like that when he's in shed, rubbing all over whatever he can find. Never knew they were so flexible :lol2:


They're SO flexible! I have one who just leaves his legs and toes where they fall when he's sleeping or you pick him up. Doesn't matter which direction they're pointing in :lol2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Out of all these pictures I still favourite it when my leo is curled up like a cat haha


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sleeping but this is how he'll look at me when he's waiting for more food...










Aaaaand when he's done...


----------



## laksomeister (Dec 14, 2012)

Superman!








Pic is not taken when asleep obviously, but he did sleep this way


----------



## TillyStar (Aug 16, 2013)

laksomeister said:


> Superman!
> image
> Pic is not taken when asleep obviously, but he did sleep this way


he looks like he's thinking 'i can't believe you woke me up for THIS'  gorgeous boy btw, love his colouring.


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

laksomeister said:


> Superman!
> image
> Pic is not taken when asleep obviously, but he did sleep this way


Looks like he's waiting for a massage lol :2thumb: or diving into a swimming pool


----------



## laksomeister (Dec 14, 2012)

TillyStar said:


> he looks like he's thinking 'i can't believe you woke me up for THIS'  gorgeous boy btw, love his colouring.


Oh there's no waking him up, when he's out he's out  Usually he wanders off to find a sleeping place a while before the lights go out, or just falls asleep where ever he happens to be! 
So this pic is just before lights out  and thank you ^^



KingRedbeardI said:


> Looks like he's waiting for a massage lol :2thumb: or diving into a swimming pool


Hahah yeah, probably would give it to him if it were something you'd do to a beardie, he's so spoilt! And he loved to swim in his little pool i had for him when he was a juvie, maybe he's missing it?


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

So ever since I've set up Peas ceramic he sleeps near it like this...

















Like he's in a naughty corner!


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

My contender's favourite sleeping position...not sure if she's got the hang of her hides :flrt:


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Another one of Pea having a sleep. Strange for him as he doesn't usually sleep out in the open but again, he's right under the ceramic here so it still must have been kicking out some residual heat (apologies for the Instagram, I'm douchy like that :whistling2. Love his little spotty/blotchy belly :flrt:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Robynleanne said:


> Another one of Pea having a sleep. Strange for him as he doesn't usually sleep out in the open but again, he's right under the ceramic here so it still must have been kicking out some residual heat (apologies for the Instagram, I'm douchy like that :whistling2. Love his little spotty/blotchy belly :flrt:
> 
> http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/RobynLeanne1/media/IMG_20131001_071712_zpsfeb4bc43.jpg.htmlimage



love his colouring.

So do you only have the heat on at night?


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Jebb said:


> love his colouring.
> 
> So do you only have the heat on at night?


I just have it on during the day when his UV is on to get the day/night heat gradient and let it drop at night as it normally would


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Robynleanne said:


> I just have it on during the day when his UV is on to get the day/night heat gradient and let it drop at night as it normally would


Yeah same as what I do then, sorry just got a bit confused when you said "some residual heat" was left.


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Jebb said:


> Yeah same as what I do then, sorry just got a bit confused when you said "some residual heat" was left.


Ooh yeah, I took that pic not long after I turned his lights out last night so it still would have been warm there


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

Heres a couple o my guys/gals in silly sleeping positions : victory:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

sorry don't shout at me as I do not have a silly sleeping pic but today my crestie actually used the sleeping platform I made for him :flrt: I added it 4 days ago and woke today to see him using it :2thumb: I noticed he liked to sleep in the corner where the ceramic is, so he would sleep on the back panel, thought he could do with a nice bed so he now has his very own cork bed, just glad he's using it.

sorry not a great pic but didn't want to wake him trying to get a better one.







[/URL]


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Jebb said:


> sorry don't shout at me as I do not have a silly sleeping pic but today my crestie actually used the sleeping platform I made for him :flrt: I added it 4 days ago and woke today to see him using it :2thumb: I noticed he liked to sleep in the corner where the ceramic is, so he would sleep on the back panel, thought he could do with a nice bed so he now has his very own cork bed, just glad he's using it.
> 
> sorry not a great pic but didn't want to wake him trying to get a better one.
> image[/URL]


Did you buy that or make it?


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Robynleanne said:


> Did you buy that or make it?



made it, it's a little crude but does the job well, I also made a feeding ledge but waiting for that to loose it's smell as it's been strayed, the bed one is just cork bark.


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

My crestie does the same, compact twister! lol.


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Jebb said:


> made it, it's a little crude but does the job well, I also made a feeding ledge but waiting for that to loose it's smell as it's been strayed, the bed one is just cork bark.


What glue did you use and where did you get the magnets from??


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Robynleanne said:


> What glue did you use and where did you get the magnets from??


Gorilla glue and the magnets were from ebay.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Sammysy said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> My crestie does the same, compact twister! lol.



Bloody hell what amazing colours :no1:


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

I was so busy yesterday I completely forgot to mention I picked up a lovely little Mack Raptor female, who I've named Lily:flrt: I just went to mist her moist hide and found her asleep like this
















Can't believe how chilled out she is, barely even blinked at me disturbing her like that, my other two would have been straight up and off in a huff if I woke them up:lol2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

We need more sleeping pics! Been trying all week to get one of Smaug actually asleep but whenever I get my camera close enough he opens his eyes and gives me a death stare for waking him up :gasp::lol2:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Got one of Ivy earlier, looked like she was swimming:lol2:








Surprisingly the flash didn't bother her, she just nodded off again in a few seconds


----------



## TillyStar (Aug 16, 2013)

KingRedbeardI said:


> We need more sleeping pics! Been trying all week to get one of Smaug actually asleep but whenever I get my camera close enough he opens his eyes and gives me a death stare for waking him up :gasp::lol2:


exactly my problem... well - the exact problem is that to get a good pic i need to open the door and the boy is a light sleeper!! even touching the glass would wake him, nevermind unlocking it and sliding the door. and a pic through the glass always ends up with reflections, arrrghh! he's posed in lots of cute sleeping positions, sometimes i think he is all-knowing and does it to frustrate me, haha


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

TillyStar said:


> exactly my problem... well - the exact problem is that to get a good pic i need to open the door and the boy is a light sleeper!! even touching the glass would wake him, nevermind unlocking it and sliding the door. and a pic through the glass always ends up with reflections, arrrghh! he's posed in lots of cute sleeping positions, sometimes i think he is all-knowing and does it to frustrate me, haha


The way their jaws are lined up makes it look like they're grinning, and Smaug's face when he's asleep always reminds me of when I was a kid and I would pretend to be asleep when my parents would come in and check on me, but I could never pull a straight face haha. It's like he's pretending to be asleep but I always catch him out cause he slowly opens one eye after a while :')


----------



## Tequila (Jan 13, 2012)

Some great pictures in this thread, sleeping animals are so cute! 

Female in her favourite plant, this is where she usually sleeps.












And the tiny juvenile male who made me laugh so hard I could hardly keep the camera steady. Love their sleeping positions! :flrt:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Tequila said:


> Some great pictures in this thread, sleeping animals are so cute!
> 
> Female in her favourite plant, this is where she usually sleeps.
> 
> ...



what the heck are those? they look amazing :gasp:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

leaf tailed geckos?


----------



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

My new female crested gecko began sleeping very nicely curled up










Then she got more daring and sleeps on top of her coconut every day


----------



## Tequila (Jan 13, 2012)

Jebb said:


> what the heck are those? they look amazing :gasp:


Thanks, they really are amazing! Uroplatus phantasticus, or Satanic leaf tail geckos. Unfortunately the young male was sickly and wouldn't eat, he had a seizure and died yesterday. The female seems to be strong and eats like a pig though. Looking to get some more, but Norway's ban on reptiles makes it even more difficult than it already is to get this species. 

/OT, sorry :whistling2:


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I love satanic leaf tailed geckos - they're beautiful, there is a big thing about them in practical reptile keeper from the other month - they were on the cover and it was the only reason I bought it!


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

kirstyhorsman said:


> I love satanic leaf tailed geckos - they're beautiful, there is a big thing about them in practical reptile keeper from the other month - they were on the cover and it was the only reason I bought it!


Haha same as! Stunning things. Hard to come by in the UK as far as I'm aware. I think I need to take a trip to Norway by the looks of it!


----------



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

This is my 11 year old beardie Eddy Lizard, who I found sleeping like this before, moved the locust of his head and he woke up a while later, not knowing what had happened. He sleeps like a log in his old age!


----------



## JoshSils (May 2, 2013)

All These pictures are brilliant! 


I have a couple if my beardie Abe, I mainly find him just after his lights come on that's why the pictures are in light 



He slept like this two night in a row! 



I also found him like this when I came in from work one morning, he'd knocked off his basking wood and ripped the place up...


----------



## Tequila (Jan 13, 2012)

Robynleanne said:


> Haha same as! Stunning things. Hard to come by in the UK as far as I'm aware. I think I need to take a trip to Norway by the looks of it!


:welcome: Within a few years I hope to have a breeding project going. I'm not aware of any other Satanics here, but of course the ban makes it very difficult to know who's keeping reptiles and what they have. 
Mine are (were...) from Germany though, so if you don't want to wait, it may be a good idea to go to Hamm or contact a German breeder.


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

So happy to see how this thread is turning out, it's nice to be able to laugh at everybody elses lizards  hahaha!


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> sorry don't shout at me as I do not have a silly sleeping pic but today my crestie actually used the sleeping platform I made for him :flrt: I added it 4 days ago and woke today to see him using it :2thumb: I noticed he liked to sleep in the corner where the ceramic is, so he would sleep on the back panel, thought he could do with a nice bed so he now has his very own cork bed, just glad he's using it.
> 
> sorry not a great pic but didn't want to wake him trying to get a better one.


Wow, excellent work there! I'm still dying to try my hands at a live planted build but I just don't like the idea of taking him out of his home for a week. :/


----------



## phlegmatical (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Wow, excellent work there! I'm still dying to try my hands at a live planted build but I just don't like the idea of taking him out of his home for a week. :/


thanks, he's used it everyday since :2thumb:

If you can solve the week thing then I would just do it, sounds like you are going to do it one day so just get it out of the way.

Saying that my crestie has decided the best sleeping spot is behind the only plastic plant I have in his viv.


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> thanks, he's used it everyday since :2thumb:
> 
> If you can solve the week thing then I would just do it, sounds like you are going to do it one day so just get it out of the way.
> 
> Saying that my crestie has decided the best sleeping spot is behind the only plastic plant I have in his viv.


I reckon the only way I can do it comfortably is to buy a new viv and set it up before transferring him.
I do wonder if the missus would let me off with two 60x45x60 vivs in our small flat though and the knowledge that I'd eventually want to populate the spare one.

Alternatively I could "holiday" him to the pet store but seeing as how bad they were with advice when I got my original set up I wouldn't like the idea of them caring for my pet.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> I reckon the only way I can do it comfortably is to buy a new viv and set it up before transferring him.
> I do wonder if the missus would let me off with two 60x45x60 vivs in our small flat though and the knowledge that I'd eventually want to populate the spare one.
> 
> Alternatively I could "holiday" him to the pet store but seeing as how bad they were with advice when I got my original set up I wouldn't like the idea of them caring for my pet.



the distance selling regs are your friend here, you have 7 days to return a product...how many days did you say you needed for the change over :whistling2: nah just joking.

Not sure how boarding him would help, two changes there not just one :whistling2:

There must be a way you can do this in an hour or so, stick the back ground to some cork board then just slide it in the viv, the substrate and plants takes minutes to add, I guess it all depending on your plans, if sticking branches etc in the back ground then not so easy.

Again depends on your plans but if using gorilla glue I don't think you need a week for that, 2-3 days may be enough?


edit, is it the disruption to the crestie that is putting you off or the need to buy a new viv, a RUB would do for the change over if it's the latter.


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> the distance selling regs are your friend here, you have 7 days to return a product...how many days did you say you needed for the change over :whistling2: nah just joking.
> 
> Not sure how boarding him would help, two changes there not just one :whistling2:
> 
> ...


I can probably simplify things by simply using expanding foam and sticking the substrate directly into the foam without silicon. I could then if I wanted paint the outside of the viv to hide the foam.

It's possible that I could fit it into one weekend giving the expanding foam time to dry and in the mean time a RUB with the exo terra mesh top and canopy may serve as a temporary housing solution.

I'd hate the thought of him being denied his usual sleeping spot after using the same spot for about a month now.

Edit:



Jebb said:


> edit, is it the disruption to the crestie that is putting you off or the need to buy a new viv, a RUB would do for the change over if it's the latter.


Yeah, it's the stress of the move that's holding me back. I'd love to buy a new viv but I do believe the missus would be less keen!


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> I can probably simplify things by simply using expanding foam and sticking the substrate directly into the foam without silicon. I could then if I wanted paint the outside of the viv to hide the foam.
> 
> It's possible that I could fit it into one weekend giving the expanding foam time to dry and in the mean time a RUB with the exo terra mesh top and canopy may serve as a temporary housing solution.
> 
> ...



yeah I know what you mean about the sleeping spot, remember though he will be looking for a new sleeping spot in the new viv anyway, so a couple of extra days without his old one will not matter that much.

Just think of this as something your doing FOR him not TO him and it might make it a little easier.


Edit (again) just check but I think I remember reading the silicon is also helpful to the foam/glue sticking to the glass not just for the look of it?


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

My new Viv for Genghis is nearly ready, will post some pics once its planted up.
I decided to use these Exo Terra Tree Fern Tropical Background Panels 2 Pieces
attached with aquarium sealant/ silicone to the back instead of messing around with gg and foam.
quite pricey to cover large areas though


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

SublimeSparo said:


> My new Viv for Genghis is nearly ready, will post some pics once its planted up.
> I decided to use these Exo Terra Tree Fern Tropical Background Panels 2 Pieces
> attached with aquarium sealant/ silicone to the back instead of messing around with gg and foam.
> quite pricey to cover large areas though


Post some pics when it's done. Personally I want to use expanding foam so I have tunnel/cave features set in the wall as sleeping spots.

Anyway I feel I've derailed this thread so keep the sleeping photos coming people!


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Post some pics when it's done. Personally I want to use expanding foam so I have tunnel/cave features set in the wall as sleeping spots.
> 
> Anyway I feel I've derailed this thread so keep the sleeping photos coming people!


will do, yea I should have used a section of the exo terra background in one area for more relief, but I've stuck some half pieces of bamboo onto the panels so he's got a couple of places to hide, or for more plants if he doesn't use them


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Anyway I feel I've derailed this thread so keep the sleeping photos coming people!



good point, I thought this was the crestie thread :blush:


Great sleeping pics people keep them coming :whistling2:


----------



## TillyStar (Aug 16, 2013)

he REALLY looks fat here!!! absolutely zonked, i'm so pleased i managed to take a pic through the glass with no reflections!


----------



## ToothlessSav (Aug 5, 2013)

Here are a few of Toothless. He was sleeping with his mouth open yesterday, but woke up when I tried to snap a photo. It's pretty hard to sneak up on a sleeping moni . He also just started sleeping out in the open sometimes a few months ago- guess he's finally starting to settle down.


In this one he woke up right as I was shooting the photo. He sleeps like this alot.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Yaaaaay! I can join in too now!! 
Sorry if some of the quality are rubbish, there's no opening doors without realising in this house!!

Sleepy tegu...





Rex...




Buttons...




Is it restricted to just reptiles.....


----------



## Hotspur (Oct 5, 2013)

My young bearded dragon.


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Im quite disappointed in myself, I started this thread and haven't posted any sleeping pics myself lol...

Got this though... YAAAAAWWWWWNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sammysy said:


>


Lovely photo but make sure there is enough decor to avoid regular sleeping like this. I believe sleeping upside down frequently is the cause of floppy tail syndrome.


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Lovely photo but make sure there is enough decor to avoid regular sleeping like this. I believe sleeping upside down frequently is the cause of floppy tail syndrome.



Yea, to be clear, she wasent actually sleeping, but its just a funny photo, they have well kitted out vivs! see....


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

http:// http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/kymberley-albums-album-2-picture207374-sleeping-funny.jpg

not sure if this is going to work.


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

^---:whistling2:


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Darknomad said:


> ^---:whistling2:
> image



Thank you


----------



## rustypeb (Jun 8, 2013)

not the funniest sleeping position but thought gary looked too cute not to share a pic of him sleeping this morning


----------



## laksomeister (Dec 14, 2012)

Found this pic of juvie Rufus sleeping on my gf's instagram..


----------



## rustypeb (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

i wanted to add to this thread and my g/f took this photo so :notworthy:

erniee doing the splits in her sleep she woke up when g/f opened to door but stayed in same position for another hour lol


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

wezza309 said:


> i wanted to add to this thread and my g/f took this photo so :notworthy:
> 
> erniee doing the splits in her sleep she woke up when g/f opened to door but stayed in same position for another hour lol
> 
> http://s406.photobucket.com/user/wezza309/media/bits and pieces/IMAG1207.jpg.htmlimage



that has to be the funniest yet...who knew BD and frogs share the same legs.


----------



## TillyStar (Aug 16, 2013)

laksomeister said:


> image
> 
> Found this pic of juvie Rufus sleeping on my gf's instagram..


a very risky sleeping spot indeed!!! so incredibly cute. have a real soft spot for beardies


----------



## TillyStar (Aug 16, 2013)

wezza309 said:


> i wanted to add to this thread and my g/f took this photo so :notworthy:
> 
> erniee doing the splits in her sleep she woke up when g/f opened to door but stayed in same position for another hour lol
> 
> http://s406.photobucket.com/user/wezza309/media/bits and pieces/IMAG1207.jpg.htmlimage


hahaha, love the facial expression.... 'dafuq happened here?'


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

laksomeister said:


> image
> 
> Found this pic of juvie Rufus sleeping on my gf's instagram..


Quite literally living on the edge.



wezza309 said:


> i wanted to add to this thread and my g/f took this photo so :notworthy:
> 
> erniee doing the splits in her sleep she woke up when g/f opened to door but stayed in same position for another hour lol
> 
> [URL=http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp147/wezza309/bits%20and%20pieces/IMAG1207.jpg]image[/URL]


This is so meme worthy.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Oreo my crestie has had some weird sleeping places in the past..

The Leaf Umbrella


What do you mean you can still see me?


I love this one! Snuggled up in a leaf! It was literally wrapped around him 


And finally testing his camouflage skills



Pumpkin my other crestie who was stood on my glass whilst drifting off!


Bret.


----------



## TillyStar (Aug 16, 2013)

BretJordan said:


> Oreo my crestie has had some weird sleeping places in the past..
> 
> The Leaf Umbrella
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/null-162.jpg.htmlimage
> ...


so incredibly cute. silly question maybe but how can you tell when an eyelidless gecko has fallen asleep?


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

Just a few sleeping positions of my 3 cresties lol .


----------



## Vikx993 (Sep 20, 2010)

Heres a few of mine, 

first up my tremper gecko - Lord Jenkins Cumberbatch the Third 



Will try and get some of my new desert iguanas I got them last week!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

TillyStar said:


> so incredibly cute. silly question maybe but how can you tell when an eyelidless gecko has fallen asleep?


I can tell when mine are asleep as they breathe really slow and calmly.  If you wake them up or they see you they breathe really fast.. :') And thank you they're lovely! 

Bret.


----------



## rustypeb (Jun 8, 2013)

TillyStar said:


> so incredibly cute. silly question maybe but how can you tell when an eyelidless gecko has fallen asleep?


I find mine tend to go a bit paler then normal when asleep and also the crests above there eyes tend to droop a little bit.


----------



## Cavetroll87 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a picture of our chameleon Dizzy, we were cleaning out his viv and put him on the sofa as he loves to explore and then he climbed up the radiator (it was off!) And just went to sleep while we watched lol 









Just to prove he is well looked after normally here he is stuffing his face










Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Reptile Forums - kymberley's Album: album 2 - Picture

hope it works this time :bash:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Cavetroll87 said:


> Here's a picture of our chameleon Dizzy, we were cleaning out his viv and put him on the sofa as he loves to explore and then he climbed up the radiator (it was off!) And just went to sleep while we watched lol
> image
> 
> Just to prove he is well looked after normally here he is stuffing his face
> ...


wow I knew they changed colour but not as much as that :gasp:


----------



## Cavetroll87 (Oct 3, 2012)

Jebb said:


> wow I knew they changed colour but not as much as that :gasp:


Haha yeah his pajamas are pretty cool, he never goes that light when hes awake, much more red than orange


----------



## TsCrestedGs (Apr 8, 2013)

This looks painful, didn't realise cresties were gymnasts:gasp:
(sorry about the watermarks)


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately I woke him up moving him (complete with lid) to the holding tub while cleaning


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

vgorst said:


> Unfortunately I woke him up moving him (complete with lid) to the holding tub while cleaning
> 
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/vgorst/Hatchlings/2013-11-03133940_zps2dc9bb2e.jpg]image[/URL]


is that a bottle cap?! tiny!!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

KingRedbeardI said:


> is that a bottle cap?! tiny!!


Yep, just a milk bottle top, and he's one of my oldest/biggest hatchlings :gasp:


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

facing down with arms spread out this is one lazy leo


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

It amazes me how he thinks he's hidden sometimes.


----------



## rustypeb (Jun 8, 2013)

Gary all tucked up this morning


----------



## bigking97 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhh yeaaa. That feels goooood!

image


----------



## Vanja (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

dozing off..










fast asleep after a busy day..


----------



## rustypeb (Jun 8, 2013)

woke him getting the pic but how is that comfy


----------



## Naysu (Nov 3, 2013)

For the last week, my male has been squishing himself inbetween 2 raised logs to sleep. Not comfy looking at all, as the 2 females usually sleep on leaves or under the bark sheets I have. 

However, just tonight as the male was settled down for an hour or two, the female who happened to be still awake, decided to bother him.
I took a few photos of her bothering him, (taken in the dark, my phone has automatically lightened the photos)

so basically she just came over and sat on him for a while, started poking her nose up to his face, and around him, looked like she wanted to squeese in next to him, but of course, he was wedged in tight. At one time she actually put her head under his foot and lifted her head, thus sticking his leg up in the air. XD Eventually, she seemed to give up, and move away.

*(It may be hard to see, but you might be able to make out the male's body and tail popping out from under the female<he is the more spotty looking one>)*

























then I went downstairs to pour a drink and when I returned... 









^ as you can see shes squesed in his spot and he is just stood there next to her staring at what once was his uncomfortable bed. Shes fast asleep already but he just sat and stared for a few minutes, I felt so bad for the poor guy XD
but then after a few minutes, he just settled in further down the log.









Anyway I thought I'd share that, (sorry for the huge ammount of images btw) because I found it pretty funny. and also a very silly sleeping spot in my opinion, especially to be fighting over :whistling2:


----------



## Naysu (Nov 3, 2013)

UPDATE on above post * ^^^

just checked before bed and he is now lying on top of her both fast asleep. I guess they found a compromise haha XD :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar (Aug 16, 2013)

rustypeb said:


> image
> woke him getting the pic but how is that comfy


fantastic!!!! 

here's my newest leo scarlett (arrived last night), annoyingly she just woke up when i took the photo but she actually slept like this, i was watching her lovingly for aaaages. HOW?! WHY?!


----------



## stalincat (Nov 22, 2012)

The most comfortable way to sleep is obviously... upside down!


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

stalincat said:


> The most comfortable way to sleep is obviously... upside down!
> image


and it thinks that little twig it has it's tail wrapped around will save it if it falls :lol2:


----------



## sianylou (Nov 13, 2013)

I think this is the lizard equivalent of a grumpy teenager shoving their head under the covers when mum turns the light on 










He wasn't impressed


----------



## alexdanielle (Jul 1, 2013)

This looks very comfy to me!


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Ivy's suddenly taken to sleeping in her cork tube, so when I check on her all I can see is her tail poking out


----------



## Cavetroll87 (Oct 3, 2012)

Found one of our cresties, Nola, like this this morning looking more like a snake with her lack of legs haha 









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## roconnor (Oct 13, 2013)

*Managed to grab these pics just as the lights came on...*



Then the next morning this is how I found them...Theres actually two of them in there...


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

lupi lou said:


> My little Leo Jeff:
> image
> 
> Of all his hides he opted to sleep under his log


my leo is called jeff also, cool name


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

strabo said:


> my leo is called jeff also, cool name
> 
> http://s736.photobucket.com/user/strabo1/media/lizards/14082013429.jpg.htmlimage



did you read the title of this thread :whistling2: yours couldn't look more a wake :lol2:

nice pic though.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

roconnor said:


> [URL=http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee488/rsoconnor/P1000789.jpg]image[/URL]


This is so cute <3


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

Jebb said:


> did you read the title of this thread :whistling2: yours couldn't look more a wake :lol2:
> 
> nice pic though.


 
you stupid person, cant you tell a sleep walking lizard when you see one..dear oh dear...:roll:


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sammysy said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> My crestie does the same, compact twister! lol.


I'm finding it difficult to work out which leg that foot belongs to :lol2:


----------



## Freebo (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is Pablo, he does sleep in some strange ways..

this was the first day we got him:


















Old habits die hard, this was only the other day..:


----------



## DomGuitar (Sep 18, 2013)

Came home to my beardie Bernard sleeping upright against the side of his viv, nestled in amongst the fake plants.


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

strabo said:


> you stupid person, cant you tell a sleep walking lizard when you see one..dear oh dear...:roll:


Haha! Good one. 

Though if you'd of both read the first post of the thread you'd see that all pictures are welcome, sleeping, sleepwalking, or awake  Haha!


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

MORE SLEEPING PICS!!! NOOOOOOWWWWWW!

:lol2:


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

Not a sleeping position, but still funny


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Yesterday morning I woke up to this - Buffie (Mumma Gek) had taken to 'sleep planking'! :flrt:


This is my male when he was an ickle babby crestie.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Miss Lily said:


> Yesterday morning I woke up to this - Buffie (Mumma Gek) had taken to 'sleep planking'! :flrt:
> http://s596.photobucket.com/user/Ch...mber 2013/Plankinggekker_zpse14cd07e.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> This is my male when he was an ickle babby crestie.
> http://s596.photobucket.com/user/Chamelemum/media/Splat the Crestie/November 10/Awww.jpg.htmlimage



is that a gecko you have there or a seal :roll2:


----------



## Johnsteele1984 (Mar 1, 2012)

Miss Lily said:


> Yesterday morning I woke up to this - Buffie (Mumma Gek) had taken to 'sleep planking'! :flrt:
> [URL=http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/Chamelemum/Buffie%20the%20Crestie/2013%20Buffie/6%20December%202013/Plankinggekker_zpse14cd07e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> This is my male when he was an ickle babby crestie.
> [URL=http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/Chamelemum/Splat%20the%20Crestie/November%2010/Awww.jpg]image[/URL]




That is brilliant :flrt::no1:


----------



## wrayth (Jun 27, 2011)

Baby Freckled Monitor, woke when I opened the glass to take the photo


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

wrayth said:


> Baby Freckled Monitor, woke when I opened the glass to take the photo
> 
> image


Is that the ceiling of the viv?! How'd the little thing manage that? haha!


----------



## wrayth (Jun 27, 2011)

KingRedbeardI said:


> Is that the ceiling of the viv?! How'd the little thing manage that? haha!


Haha yeah it is  a 3ft viv at that lol, it climbed up the cork at the back and along the wires  originally there was no insulation tube and it used to sleep on the wires  today I have repleced the insulation with plastic conduit and it's not been up there all day, not a happy bunny I took it's nice soft mattress away lol


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/B...le Uploads/image_zpscba5f42e.jpg.html?filters[user]=138354280&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

Silly agama
Silly silly SILLY!!!!
HOW ON
EARTH is this comfortable!

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/B...le Uploads/image_zps5638cd3b.jpg.html?filters[user]=138354280&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

AubreyGecko said:


> http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/B...le Uploads/image_zpscba5f42e.jpg.html?filters[user]=138354280&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
> 
> Silly agama
> Silly silly SILLY!!!!
> ...


Wanna try that again?  hahaha


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Grrrrrr silly phone haha
image_zpscba5f42e.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket


image_zps5638cd3b.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

Hopefullllly
This works


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jackjack88 (Apr 13, 2013)

I know not exactly sleeping but found it pretty funny...


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Jackjack88 said:


> I know not exactly sleeping but found it pretty funny...
> 
> [URL=http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/jackguild69/BC03BB40-E6B4-4532-9176-3AAE139DDA71_zpsktnpinst.jpg]image[/URL]


Carl Douglas - Kung fu fighting(original) - YouTube


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

Picture of Mavis last night, doesn't look at all comfy!


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## laksomeister (Dec 14, 2012)

Perfectly hidden, they can't see me..


















Couple of hours later,..

Still can't..


----------



## Cavetroll87 (Oct 3, 2012)

Dizzy has taken to sleeping while giving the glass a high five









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Cavetroll87 said:


> Dizzy has taken to sleeping while giving the glass a high five image
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Hahaha epic :no1:


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## laksomeister (Dec 14, 2012)

Flat as a pancake


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

As if he literally fell asleep whilst trying to come out & play - new one is him climbing under my duvet and laying on the bed and getting his night colours on lol!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

BigHeadBen said:


> imageimage As if he literally fell asleep whilst trying to come out & play - new one is him climbing under my duvet and laying on the bed and getting his night colours on lol!!! image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





laksomeister said:


> Flat as a pancake
> 
> image


:zzz::rotfl:


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Definitely a silly leo i've got...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctdE0YnG6Fk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64UzRGOIXKY


----------



## retinal (Jun 24, 2012)

My girl often sleeps like this ...


----------



## laksomeister (Dec 14, 2012)

Went to bed early yesterday


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

More cute than silly.


----------



## HerbsParents (Oct 7, 2013)

Herbert taking a very comfortable nap


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

BornSlippy said:


> More cute than silly.
> 
> image



that is cute...does he/she do that often?


----------



## retinal (Jun 24, 2012)

Loving Herbert's pic... imagine the neck ache in the morning 

...


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

Was Herbert our first shelled entry? 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok, Bella sleeps under the sand so that pic was impossible, but a couple of weeks ago, this was the first I saw of her in the morning after she felt the viv heating up and was trying to decide if she wanted to get up or not....


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Jebb said:


> that is cute...does he/she do that often?


I don't own them anymore but they did it a lot when they were smaller. When they got too big to fit, they would do the same inside coconut shells.


----------



## retinal (Jun 24, 2012)

I didn't get a pic.. but last night my beardie once again ran around outside the viv ... all over me... and then shot up my chest and proceeded to fall asleep on my shoulder 

Good excuse to stay on the couch and watch loads of tv 

...


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

retinal said:


> I didn't get a pic.. but last night my beardie once again ran around outside the viv ... all over me... and then shot up my chest and proceeded to fall asleep on my shoulder
> 
> Good excuse to stay on the couch and watch loads of tv
> 
> ...


Next time get a pic or a vid!


----------



## retinal (Jun 24, 2012)

Got one...










...


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

retinal said:


> Got one...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Lovely little fatty


----------



## retinal (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah she is a little podgy  ... altho not as bad as the pic makes out.

...


----------

